

Show HN: Merchbar – An app to discover and buy merch from your favorite bands - oo7jeep
http://mrchbr.co/1wn1Tpn

======
ssully
I don't understand why this is only an app, or even an iOS exclusive app.
Maybe I am no longer the norm, but I do most of my shopping on the web. So
even if I had an iOS device, I wouldn't be into the idea of needing an app to
buy a T-shirt from a band I like.

Edit: I came off more negative then I intended. I really love the idea, I am
just a bit confused and number about it being locked up as an app.

~~~
oo7jeep
Don't worry, we don't take it personally. :)

I'll just add two quick things - First, we have the ability to create a more
unique and interesting experience on a native application than via the web.
For example, we can access a fan's iTunes library and Facebook with just one
click. Thats pretty much impossible on the web. Second, this is just our first
product. We plan to bring Merchbar everywhere, hopefully one day somewhere
you'll love it.

------
thoughtpalette
Pretty cool! A couple of the bands I searched for only had albums, what
sources are you pulling from? Merchnow has a bunch of apparel for the bands I
was searching for. (Parkway Drive and Bring me the horizon)

~~~
oo7jeep
We've done deals directly with a bunch of merch companies as well as the
largest vinyl distributor in the world.

Merchnow has a great collection of indie artists- will work to find a way to
partner with them.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Ahh cool! Wasn't sure if they either had/have an api to integrate with
(MerchNow). Good luck with the app!

------
arepb
The first app I've downloaded that doesn't ask to push notifications to me.
<prayer hands emoji>

~~~
ivankirigin
there is a solid reason to ask: amazing engagement
[http://andrewchen.co/2014/09/16/new-data-on-push-
notificatio...](http://andrewchen.co/2014/09/16/new-data-on-push-notification-
ctrs-shows-the-best-apps-perform-4x-better-than-the-worst-heres-why-guest-
post/)

But you can do it wrong. Too many pushes for one. Or asking too abruptly.

~~~
arepb
I agree and know it works. I am just so used to being asked that I've
developed modal window scars.

------
ivankirigin
How do you do the personalization?

------
oo7jeep
Creator here - AMA! :)

~~~
mjwhansen
I've heard that bands get a higher profit margin from merch than their actual
music. Any truth to that? (I ask because, if true, you're doing a big favor to
bands!)

~~~
Jgrubb
This is actually how many bands stay in business. So yes, buying a t shirt at
the show is the best way to help them out.

